#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  What is Love??

## theyouthexpress

Hello Guys,

There are lot of meaning of LOVE in this world and every person has own views about the love....Share your views about Love here..
____________________________________





  Similar Threads: love What is love How to know if you're in love or not! ;) :P How to  say i love you HR Love..!!

----------


## sanjitsihag

It                      is one of the most difficult questions for the mankind. Centuries have passed                      by, relationships have bloomed and so has love. But no one can give the proper                      definition of love. To some Love is friendship set on fire for others    Maybe love is like luck. You have to go all the way to find it. No matter how                      you define it or feel it, love is the eternal truth in the history of mankind.

----------


## bishtmaster

Hi

Love is a thing which can not be described by words, it is so soft feeling in which you feel so good in every situation. In love, if your partner do anything wrong with you then in return you will just  good things. You think all time about that person. Love make you to  feel good.

----------


## Shashi

>LOVE is the feeling in which a person surrenders himself/herself totally to his partner and thinks more often of him then himself . . .  >its just a state of mind which gives different tastes to different person. .  .

----------


## saurabh

_LOVE_ is to give everything you have to whom you love without expecting anything
I personally suggest that never ever fall in love with anyone cos its really hurt a lot when you loose that person forever.

----------


## gdebojyoti

A feeling of caring for someone or something.

----------

